# Sidewinder



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Just seen that the "SIDEWINDER" website has finished most of the major refit and sails again.
Well done to Ray for his dedication and hard work in making a good recovery.
Unfortunately the contact link seems inoperative at the moment so perhaps this "Well Done" message will be received by proxy.
Best Wishes


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Good to see it back. This link worked for me
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/grimsby.trawlers/index.htm


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

It really is good to Sidewinder back with us. Ray works hard at his site and the results of his efforts are brilliant and a tribute to all our fishermen.
Steve


----------

